# Laburnum wood



## bionicjules (28 May 2007)

A 15-foot laburnum has been blown down in our garden. There are several meter-long straight sections about 8 cm in diameter, and some shorter bits of larger diameter. Unfortunately the main stem isn't very straight, but it's about 25 cm diameter. Free for collection in south Bath. Please reply by email to j.f.v.vincent @ bath.ac.uk


----------



## dovetail2007 (28 May 2007)

bionicjules":22j652kh said:


> A 15-foot laburnum has been blown down in our garden. There are several meter-long straight sections about 8 cm in diameter, and some shorter bits of larger diameter. Unfortunately the main stem isn't very straight, but it's about 25 cm diameter. Free for collection in south Bath. Please reply by email to j.f.v.vincent @ bath.ac.uk



Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

A couple of pointers;
1) I would not have my address in my signature; you never know who is looking at this public forum.
2) Your email address is open to spam as it stands. I would edit your email address, replacing the "at" with the smilie in the "View More Emoticons" window. Or, you can simply put a space either side of the at sign in the address, and this will work the same. So your address would now be: j.f.v.vincent @ bath.ac.uk

Hope this helps!

Sam


----------



## Bodrighy (28 May 2007)

dovetail":r6y55iyi said:


> bionicjules":r6y55iyi said:
> 
> 
> > A 15-foot laburnum has been blown down in our garden. There are several meter-long straight sections about 8 cm in diameter, and some shorter bits of larger diameter. Unfortunately the main stem isn't very straight, but it's about 25 cm diameter. Free for collection in south Bath. Please reply by email to j.f.v.vincent @ bath.ac.uk
> ...



I'd second this. If you ask anyone who is intereted to PM you they can send you a message privately. Another alternative.....and of course welcome


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2007)

Welcome bionicjules, PM sent.


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2007)

Hello bionicjules and welcome  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2007)

__________*"Not a Gloat Honest" :^o *
_________

___

___



_________

___



Having heard this voice (bionicjules) shouting from further down the Foss Way with something to the effect that a Laburnum Tree had fallen on ill times my little grey cells suddenly came to life and recorded an interest.

Arrival at said place of Laburnum misfortune we were greeted with a cheerful "come and have a look at it, see if it is any use" AND "I haven't cut it up in case I spoilt it" which brought an appreciative response on the basis that at least someone knows the value of wood, rapidly followed by the thought "gee that's going to take all night" when said tree came into view.

Not to worry, the voice with the appreciation of the wood sallied forth with a large chainsaw and having determined the longest lengths we could fit in without SWMBO having to ride on the roof proceeded to fill the back of the car.

In between said chainsaw whealding I thought I heard a little voice say "don't suppose you have a use for TEAK offcuts do you" but I was so much into a Laburnum fix that it did not really sink in, then came " only I have this whole pile of stuff left over from my bookcase project and I just can't bring myself to burn it" 

Well what can one say, after all it was just cluttering up the workshop along with the odd piece of oak to keep it company.

*bionicjules*, You are a Gent lets hope we can do the favour some justice and not turn it all into shavings.


----------



## Paul.J (31 May 2007)

Nice haul their Chas.Local too :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## treefella83 (1 Jun 2007)

nice one mate that will keep you going for a while


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2007)

treefella83":yscmj1kv said:


> nice one mate that will keep you going for a while



Lots of green turning of the bigger stuff this weekend, smaller stuff is end waxed and stacked to do its own thing for a bit, then find somewhere to store the Teak.

Gee but it don't half clog up the bandsaw blade and guides, blade and guide scrape after every cut despite lubrication, band wheel clean after an hour or so. Guess it's down to being summer wood.

Bit of rot in base pieces so quite a few 20mm blanks for pens now out to dry, be interesting to see if they stay straight.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jun 2007)

Chas.
Watch for splinters from the Teak.
Can start turning sceptic in minutes :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":15cekgiw said:


> Chas.
> Watch for splinters from the Teak.
> Can start turning sceptic in minutes :shock:
> Paul.J.



Well thanks for the warning *Paul*, No fear of that problem I'm afraid,
a slightly bigger one for me as it turns out.

I had my suspicions about the TEAK, as soon as I unloaded it into the shop but it was a couple of days before I could get round to it proper, it seemed rather too red for any Teak I had come across but was covered in several decades of finish and grime.
Subsequent sample picture research did nothing to make me think it belonged to any class of Teak.
Cleaning up a sample got even further away from Teak, and left me with the slight possibility that if I was lucky it would turn out to be Sapele.
Suspicion told me that it was most likely IROKO :twisted: and with misgivings a small sample was prepared and put on lathe to see if grain patterns matched known samples. It took about an hour to confirm most likely candidate and another 48 hours to confirm without doubt that there are a few bits of ex-lab bench worktop IROKO offcuts awaiting a suitable recipient.
___


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2007)

Chas.
That would have been ideal for my garden bench project (competition)
But like you it does have an effect on me which is why i used the Oak i had. :roll: 
The Teak would be a lot heavier too.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":3a1f31bh said:


> Chas.
> That would have been ideal for my garden bench project (competition)
> Paul.J.


I'm afraid it is nowhere near that sort of cube Paul, and most of the pieces are jointed anyway, still too good for the firewood pile though so will await a visitor who can use it and a car boot with some space in it.


----------



## shedhead (11 Jun 2007)

Welcome to the fourm bionicjules. 
Wish i was closer to your place Laburnum is the dogs b***'s of wood.


----------

